# Rare spawns



## Mognahr (17. November 2005)

hi,

bin die Liste jetz mal überflogen un hab einen mob gefunden (bzw. nicht gefunden).

Humar der stolze Lord (Humar, the pridelord)  zu finden über ratchet im Schatten des Baums bei dem die ganzen Löwinnen mit ihren Jungen rumrennen. 
verlasse mich darauf jetz nicht aber die längste zeit die ich auf ihn gewartet habe warn 5 std.

Denke wenn man da noch mal genauer schaut findet man noch ein Paar die fehlen.

Könnte man dort vll auch ne Suchfuntion oder ähnliches einbauen? oder die Mobs einfach nur "schöner" sortieren?


Ansonsten großen Respekt an die ersteller der Seite! macht weiter so!!!


----------



## B3N (17. November 2005)

Hallo und danke für deinen Beitrag, ich werde morgen oder spätestens am Wochenende noch eine Funktion zur Sortierung einbinden. Vielen Dank für das Lob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (18. November 2005)

Vielleicht hat den auch noch kein BLASC Nutzer gesehen, angeklickt, gelegt ?

Bei welcher Aktion werden denn die Mobs erfaßt ?


----------



## B3N (18. November 2005)

Humar der Stolze ist kein echter Rarespawn, es ist ein Elitemob, aber kein Rarespawn, weshalb dieser auch nicht in der Liste zu finden ist.

Aber Humar der Stolze Lord - Stufe 23 Wildtier (Katze) (Elite) ist definitiv in der Datenbank:
http://www.blasc.de/?n=5828

Mobs werden bereits beim Anklicken erfasst.


----------



## Mognahr (18. November 2005)

was macht den einen rarespawn zu einem rare spawn?! ^^
wenn humar nicht dazu zählt?


----------



## B3N (18. November 2005)

Hehe gute Frage, aber das musste du Blizzard fragen. Die Mobs haben halt in der Datenbank eine bestimmte Kennzeichnung, aber was genau einen Mob zum Rarespawn macht, das liegt in Blizzards Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (18. November 2005)

Im Spiel kann man als Rare Spawn gekenzeichnete Mobs an dem Rahmen um ihr Portrait erkennen:
Silber = Rare
Gold = Elite


----------



## Legedric (22. November 2005)

Und ein Rare Elite?

Ich meine da ist der Drache trotzdem golden und nicht grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

